# This will make you laugh i'm such an idiot



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG I was looking at a dating site out of interest as i'm single again and filled in the registration just to have a look.

I am such an idiot, i put my old email address by mistake (the one my ex broke into) and a copy of all my details has now gone to my old email . Including my new phone number which I don't want him to have.

I quickly emailed the site and they have cancelled my details but know the email cannot be retrieved . I am such an idiot.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

you cant get into your email and delete the message? would you know if he read it?


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

No he has changed my passwords on facebook and emails. I have contacted my email provider and waiting for a reply to see if they can send me an new password to my new account so I can retrieve it. Good job I am not like him as I still have access (against my wishes as have requested to be taken off) to his bank accounts.


----------



## kristinlloyd (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you change your phone number again? Are you afraid that he will try to contact you or that he'll know you were looking at a dating site?


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh crap!! Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Is your ex a stalker?


----------

